# mi piacciono



## danalto

Io di fronte a questa parola inorridisco. 
Ieri addirittura un mio conoscente (con _due lauree due_) mi ha detto _"Perché certe cose non mi piaciono tanto..." 
_Per me la forma corretta resta sempre e soltanto *mi piacciono*...


----------



## rocamadour

danalto said:


> Io di fronte a questa parola inorridisco.
> Ieri addirittura un mio conoscente (con _due lauree due_) mi ha detto _"Perché certe cose non mi piaciono tanto..." _
> Per me la forma corretta resta sempre e soltanto *mi piacciono*...


Concordo totalmente, non ci sono dubbi: l'unica forma è "mi piacciono". Forse la scusante per il tuo conoscente è solo un difetto di pronuncia ... che gli sia "scivolata" via la doppia nel parlare; l'importante è che almeno scrivendo ce la metta!


----------



## yuppiter

danalto said:


> Io di fronte a questa parola inorridisco.
> Ieri addirittura un mio conoscente (con _due lauree due_) mi ha detto _"Perché certe cose non mi piaciono tanto..." _
> Per me la forma corretta resta sempre e soltanto *mi piacciono*...


 
Forse il conoscente ha due lauree..... e una dentiera!
E poi con due "c" piace molto di più 
Y


----------



## Akire72

E' un errore che spesso si fa specialmente qui in toscana, ma concordo: è orripilante sia a sentirsi che a leggersi!!


----------



## danalto

Infatti ho dimenticato di specificare che è una cosa che sto sentendo sempre più spesso!


----------



## sabrinita85

danalto said:


> Infatti ho dimenticato di specificare che è una cosa che sto sentendo sempre più spesso!


Ma di dov'è il tipo?
Se è di Roma o comunque vive a Roma, l'ha detto perché forse in dialetto romanesco si dice "piaciono" e quella "c" è strascicata e quindi cercando di parlare italiano corretto, magari, non ha fatto la "c" strascicata, ma si è comunque dimenticato di raddoppiarla. 
Potrebbe essere?


----------



## danalto

No, sabri, negli ultimi tempi l'ho sentito dire diverse volte!


----------



## claudine2006

danalto said:


> No, sabri, negli ultimi tempi l'ho sentito dire diverse volte!


Cercherò di prestare più attenzione, ma non credo di averlo mai sentito nessuno commettere un tale errore.


----------



## danalto

claudine2006 said:


> Cercherò di prestare più attenzione, ma non credo di aver mai sentito nessuno commettere un tale errore.


Scusa...


----------



## DDT

yuppiter said:


> Forse il conoscente ha due lauree..... e una dentiera!
> E poi con due "c" piace molto di più
> Y


Non sarà che chi dice "piaciono" ha un'attitudine da "piacione"? 
Scherzi a parte, non penso che l'opzione "piaciono" sia una possibile forma di "evoluzione" linguistica   

DDT


----------



## WindDust

eheh 
Ho visto questo post un po per caso e sto pensando che ho veramente ancora molto da imparare...

Non sono Italiana e, ovviamente, credo che una delle cose sulla qualle mi sbaglio di piu sia il fatto di mettere doppie lettere dove si deve.. e soprattutto nel parlare.. :S (e anche nella parola soprattutto ...)



Almeno spero che sta volta questo post mi avra aiutato a mai dimenticare che piacciono prende una doppia "c" (quando piacere ne prende solo una) !!!


----------



## DDT

WindDust said:


> eheh
> Ho visto questo post un po*'* per caso e sto pensando che ho veramente ancora molto da imparare...
> 
> Non sono Italiana e, ovviamente, credo che una delle cose sulle quali mi sbaglio di piu sia il fatto di mettere doppie lettere dove si deve.. e soprattutto nel parlato.. :S (e anche nella parola soprattutto ...)
> 
> 
> 
> Almeno spero che sta volta questo post mi avrà aiutato a non dimenticare mai  che piacciono prende una doppia "c" (quando piacere ne prende solo una) !!!



Una piccola nota: è ammessa la doppia grafia "soprattutto" e "sopratutto", io preferisco la prima

DDT


----------



## rocamadour

Danalto con questo suo thread mi ha rovinata (in senso buono, ovviamente ): oggi ho sentito dire "libricino" e anch'io sono inorridita, anche se sinceramente non saprei dire se questo caso è assimilabile a quello di "piaciono" e sia ammessa la doppia grafia "libricino"/"libriccino"...


----------



## sabrinita85

Dico una cosa che forse ti scandalizzerà Rocamadour:
io ho sempre sentito "libricino", tant'è che fino a qualche anno fa, credevo che si scrivesse proprio con una "c" sola perché mai avevo sentito "libriccino"!
Poi, un giorno, sfogliando il vocabolario, lo vidi e pensai: "ma tu guarda! ora anche il vocabolario fa gli errori di ortografia!" 
Solo qualche tempo dopo, casualmente, rividi questa parola su un altro volcabolario e quindi, incredula, sconcertata e dubbiosa, feci una ricerca su altri dizionari e... sì... non era il dizionario a fare un errore ortografico, ero io che non conoscevo "libriccino"! Hihi!


----------



## rocamadour

sabrinita85 said:


> Dico una cosa che forse ti scandalizzerà Rocamadour:


 Non ti preoccupare sabri, non mi scandalizzo... per lo meno finché continuerà a esserci qualcuno che - come te - almeno si interroga, ha dubbi e, soprattutto consulta vocabolari e dizionari ! Quello che invece mi "scandalizza", o meglio mi preoccupa, sono le certezze, e talvolta anche l'arroganza, di chi sostiene che una cosa sia corretta solo perché l'ha sempre detta, sentita o scritta in un determinato modo, e magari pretende con prepotenza di avere ragione o si innervosisce se gli si chiede - giustamente - di citare le fonti delle proprie asserzioni (succede anche in questo forum ). Siamo tutti qui per aiutarci e imparare e io devo dire che da quando mi sono iscritta credo di avere aggiunto ogni giorno almeno una nuova informazione al mio bagaglio di conoscenze!


----------



## Henry63a

Piaciono, mai sentito dalle mie parti!
Libriccino, sempre sentito con una c.
Mi adeguerò anche se non è facile cambiare anni ed anni di uso. O forse aggirerò l'ostacolo usando escamotage tipo libretto, piccolo libro. Mmm vedrò di sforzarmi!
Ne ho un altro di equivoco di doppie che mi è successo personalmente (forse sarebbe il caso di cambiare titolo al thread?): _batuffolo._
Fino a non molti anni fa, ahimé, ho sempre pensato che fosse _battufolo_ (complimenti a me, due minchiate nella stessa parola), perché non lo saprei proprio dire!
Potrei dare la colpa alla mia maestra elementare che in prima mi faceva impazzire perché le doppie quasi non le pronunciava, ma forse sarebbe troppo facile!


----------



## rocamadour

Henry63a said:


> Fino a non molti anni fa, ahimé, ho sempre pensato che fosse _battufolo_ (complimenti a me, due minchiate nella stessa parola), perché non lo saprei proprio dire!


 
Le due minchiate nella stessa parola sono più frequenti di quello che si può immaginare: io purtroppo le sento spesso da diverse persone che conosco (e neanche troppo "illetterate"...). Per esempio "gratuggia" invece di "grattugia" e il diffusissimo "acellerare" invece di "accelerare" . Qui a Milano mi è anche capitato di sentir dire "scafale" al posto di "scaffale"... Ma come dicevo all'inizio di questa discussione la speranza è sempre che si tratti di difetti di pronuncia e che poi almeno al momento di mettere nero su bianco il "peccatore" si ravveda...


----------



## sabrinita85

rocamadour said:


> e il diffusissimo "acellerare" invece di "accelerare" .



Qui, invece, si dice **accellerare*. 
Della serie che di più non si può aggiungere niente!


----------



## Akire72

Ricordo a questo proposito un forte dibattito familiare su obiettivo/obbiettivo... sono giusti entrambi ormai  che qualcosa stia cambiando? Ah e un'altra cosa. Finché non l'ho studiato a scuola io ero convinta che fosse Ni*cc*olò Ma*cc*hiavelli, e l'aggettivo ovviamente ma*cc*hiavellico!!


----------

